# Considering buying a Salem 27BH



## Virgil (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm seriously considering buying a forrest river Salem 27BH. I'll be towing it with a Dodge cargo van 3500 with a 5.9L engine and a ratio of 3.92. The Van is rated for 13500 max gross (with trailer).  I sometimes have a full load in the van (That make just the van gross at 6600lbs.)  The empty weight of the trailer is 5200 and gross of 7600. Other than water and a little clothes and food I don't need much else in the trailer.  Any experience or suggestions would be appreciated both about this make and model and about weight.  Thanks, Virgil


----------



## hertig (Apr 3, 2003)

Considering buying a Salem 27BH

Sounds marginal to me.  The tounge weight of the trailer and the weight of the hitch needs to be included in the gross weight of the van, which you say is already at maximum.  The trailer gross would overload your combined gross.  Don't forget that dry weight may not include all options installed on the trailer, does not include propane or water, and water is heavy (including that in your waste tanks).

Even if you were able to keep within all limits, running at the maximum is not your best plan, and besides, small gas engines suck pulling any but the lightest trailers up a hill.


----------

